# transmission fluid change intervals



## Funbobby (Jun 29, 2014)

i have noticed on the service schedule it appears to go from every 2 years on the early models to every 3 years from 11 plate onwards. whats the thinking on if its worth doing every 2 years on the early ones? i have only done 3k miles since last change but it was 2 years ago so im wondering if leaving it for another year would be detrimental in any way? i know some people have gone to annual servicing on the early ones which seems fine although i have stuck to 6 months myself.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

I get mine changed every year and the car is only on the road for 6 months of the year and will only cover around 3000 miles a year


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 24, 2016)

The GR6 seems to have a few mileage related wear and tear issues on both CBA and DBA. A more regular service schedule on the transmission seems to push the mileage that you would start to see these problems back. 12k miles or 12 months what ever happens first seems to work well. Call it over servicing if you want but it seems to keep some of the problems at bay. If you track your car and are well under 12k but you have done 3 or 4 days then change it. If your trans temp goes over 140 change it.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Funbobby said:


> i have noticed on the service schedule it appears to go from every 2 years on the early models to every 3 years from 11 plate onwards. whats the thinking on if its worth doing every 2 years on the early ones? i have only done 3k miles since last change but it was 2 years ago so im wondering if leaving it for another year would be detrimental in any way? i know some people have gone to annual servicing on the early ones which seems fine although i have stuck to 6 months myself.


Can't think why it would be detrimental, the schedule was 18k miles pre 11, then changed to 36k miles 11+. Personally there's no way I would change mine after 3k miles of normal driving.

Be wary of using an NHPC though, they charge 470 quid just for the gearbox oil, and around 160 per hour.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Trevgtr said:


> Can't think why it would be detrimental, the schedule was 18k miles pre 11, then changed to 36k miles 11+. Personally there's no way I would change mine after 3k miles of normal driving.
> 
> Be wary of using an NHPC though, they charge 470 quid just for the gearbox oil, and around 160 per hour.


Mine sits in a garage for 6 months of the year, doesn't do the oil any favours just sitting around and I'd rather just have EVERYTHING changed every year when she comes back on the road for my own peace of mind


----------



## Mr.B (Feb 18, 2016)

Trevgtr said:


> Be wary of using an NHPC though, they charge 470 quid just for the gearbox oil, and around 160 per hour.


What would this cost from an independent?


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 24, 2016)

Mr.B said:


> What would this cost from an independent?


£150 ish for fluid, £60-75 per hour


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Stealth69 said:


> Mine sits in a garage for 6 months of the year, doesn't do the oil any favours just sitting around and I'd rather just have EVERYTHING changed every year when she comes back on the road for my own peace of mind


I understand, but wow that's a bit overkill  I would guess the gearbox oil would sit in the sump just fine, not attracting moisture through getting hot and cold like on short journeys, does it look like new when you drain it? I bet it would be as good as new if tested.

I just follow the service schedule, but I'm the only person I've ever heard of that has as many services as me haha, I get done on multiples of 9 and 12, so 9 - 12 - 18 - 24 -27 etc.

edited to add : plus optimisations, I end up having 4 or 5 visits a year to the NHPC, and they still treat me like shit lol!


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Stealth I will buy your old oil every year :


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

I don't know what the oil looks like to be fair, I just give the car to ACSpeedtech and say "make her fluids new please" and they work magic on her LOL 

Come up with me Terry and we can pump the oil out of mine and in to yours, little oil transfusion


----------



## gtr_jocky (Sep 27, 2007)

My gear and diff oils were done at 12000 on my 10 gtr before I bought it 3 years later I done them my self at 18000 miles for peice of mind the oil that came out looked like new so 6k is definatly overkill unless tracked or u like spending money


----------

